# Anybody in Genova?



## eveyy

Hi everyone! I'm au pairing in Genova and trying to find some friends to hang out with. Today my friend left Genova and now I'm frying to find some english speaking friends around the liguria region! Let me know if you are near xx


----------



## Loucia

Hi evevy, I'm French and I just arrived in Italy a Savona !! I knew nobody and it's difficult to meet peoples .. If you are always in Genova contact me ..


----------



## Amy186

*Au Pair*



eveyy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm au pairing in Genova and trying to find some friends to hang out with. Today my friend left Genova and now I'm frying to find some english speaking friends around the liguria region! Let me know if you are near xx


How do you like au pairing? I am from America and planning on moving to Italy in the fall of 2012 and need to find a job and a place to live.


----------



## prichter82

*Response*

Amy, my name is Paula and I will be moving to Genoa in February, I will be an Aupair there as well, I am from San Francisco and I am 29. Look forward to hearing back. 

Paula


----------



## prichter82

eveyy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm au pairing in Genova and trying to find some friends to hang out with. Today my friend left Genova and now I'm frying to find some english speaking friends around the liguria region! Let me know if you are near xx



Hello 
I am an american living in genova - I am in sestri ponente where are you? I hope to hear back soon ciao 

paula


----------



## KimMii

We are in our 40's but we're moving to Genoa (Genova) early April (we're currently holidaying in France)


----------



## daynasaur

prichter82 said:


> Amy, my name is Paula and I will be moving to Genoa in February, I will be an Aupair there as well, I am from San Francisco and I am 29. Look forward to hearing back.
> 
> Paula


Hi Paula, are you still in Genoa? Is anyone here?! xx


----------



## KimMii

Daynasaur 

We're still "back and forth" to Genoa...and I have a friend from NZ who is currently living there


----------



## raphaella annalena

eveyy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm au pairing in Genova and trying to find some friends to hang out with. Today my friend left Genova and now I'm frying to find some english speaking friends around the liguria region! Let me know if you are near xx


Hello  how are you? I have just got a job as an Au Pair in Prato near Florence and would like to meet new people. let me know if you are interested


----------



## thea.xx

*Re: au pair meet ups*



eveyy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm au pairing in Genova and trying to find some friends to hang out with. Today my friend left Genova and now I'm frying to find some english speaking friends around the liguria region! Let me know if you are near xx


Hi, 
I'm also au pairing , but near Florence, - quite far away I guess, but if you're intersted in travelling a bit , we could meet up. Let me know if you are . Theres also another couple of people on here who seem interested in meeting up so maybe we could do a group thing 
Thea


----------

